# CPPM Exam Results



## rsboyd09 (Jul 31, 2015)

To all my fellow CPPMs out there, I wanted to let you know I passed the exam this past Saturday! I'm so happy and excited because I honestly did not know how I did. I studied all I could, then I took the exam and felt there was so much I still didn't know. Anyone who has taken the exam knows what I'm talking about, but I'm sure you also know how excited I am knowing I passed. Good luck to anyone who is planning on taking the exam in the near future. 

I realized I initially posted this to the incorrect thread, I guess I was just so excited when I found out!

Rodney


----------



## catherine.jackson (Sep 11, 2015)

*exam*

Congrats on passing!!
I just passed my first module and was just wondering how the test was in correlation to the practice exams... was the information pretty relevant? Did you find that the answers came from your day to day knowledge of running a clinic?
Any thoughts or words of advice??
Thanks in advance.
Cathie


----------



## ccollison (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats Rodney on passing!   Cathie-the study guide is very close to the final exam.  Take a calculator with you. It was a tough exam, but very real world. Good luck!
Cindy Collison, CPPM, CCC, CPC


----------



## Cindy Akkerman (Sep 15, 2015)

*CPPM Exam*

Congrats to you that have passed.  It is a very hard exam and also very rewarding.  The pointers about taking a calculator are very true.  The time vs # of questions can be a bit stressful.  I have had my CPPM since 2012 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## cfassett001 (Sep 19, 2015)

Congratulations on passing!!
For Cathie, the exam is a tough one but then aren't they all? I did the online class and did well with it. I would say that the questions on quizzes and so on were similar to the ones on the test. I did find that the test questions seemed more difficult in that many answers were so similar it was hard to weed them out.  There were also some questions on things I flat out didn't find in the text and I practically had that book memorized. The course does link you to a ton of online material. Print it out, study it. That is all fair game for the exam as well!


----------



## rsboyd09 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you all so much.

Catherine, I would say it's a combination of both working in a medical practice and the online course.  One of the things I did was made an outline of the sections covered on the exam. I believe it's online and shows how many questions are from each section.  I knew that Revenue Cycle Management and Physician Reimbursement were two of the heaviest sections. Although I had managed our billing area for quite some time, there was so much I learned taking the course. I made a list of all the formulas and just did my best to memorize them since we take this exam from our memory. We have the calculator but if the formula is incorrect, well it does us no good.  Another thing I encourage you to do review your module exams, and take the practice exam. I did that several times because it helped me gauge how long I would be spending on each question.  But like everyone said, just study the material, be confident and you're going to do great.  Best of luck and feel free to reach out if you need any help.

~Rodney


----------



## kferris (Feb 5, 2016)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations, all!  I have had my CPPM credentials for a pretty long time now, but I do remember the exam.  I chose to purchase the materials and study guide prior to taking the exam and I did the practice exam as both a pre-and-post test.  I found some gaping holes in my knowledge after the pre-test.  I think working on my needy spots was paramount in making my real exam a positive experience.  I would definitely advise against rushing through it--even though I'm sure each of us did that.  I walked out an hour early thinking, "I either aced it or bombed it."  That's not a good feeling.  I did neither.  

Open for discussion with anyone about it...

kjf


----------



## Julpisacane (Mar 12, 2016)

*The CPPM Test compared with others*

To all that are interested in this CPPM credential,

I purchased the online test and the CPPM manual with question and answer booklet and have prior managerial experience as a billing manager for 5 years. This exam was different in comparison to the CPMA and the CEMC. The CPMA you had to know rules and regulations and understand what to look for in clinical documentation. There was concrete information that one would study and see the questions for on the exam. The questions were precise and if you studied well enough , you would know the answers .  THE CEMC -you had your coding books and had to know how to level E/M codes in every coding situation whether it be in the office or hospital.  I had no problem with either of these exams. I also took the AHIMA CCA - which again - you have your books and all the information you need to get through the exam.

*CPPM* - there are 50 more questions than the usual 150 AAPC exams  , no books allowed and I have to agree with some of the other people that commented regarding the answer choices being too similar to one another as well as other information in the exam that was not in the manual .  I walked away from the exam very disappointed knowing that if I didn't pass it ,* I wasn't going to take it again  on the free retake and that was because of the test format .*  For the all the money used to purchase the manual there should have been better worded questions with a solid answer choice. This was not the case . I have a good memory and placed a lot of the material to memory which I thought would be on the exam and was again surprised and disappointed that relevant practice manager questions were not included.  I have no regrets learning what I did from the CPPM manual , I have more knowledge that I can now take to the office because of the manual . But the test outline needs improvement  and should have covered more topics found in the manual with a much better answer selection. 

 Sometimes I would look at choice b and choice b  would seem to be a continued response from choice A.    No better no worse - . This was frustrating as this was the way many questions were presented.  

*Tips *: Bring a calculator , know how to read all kinds of A/R charts . Know all your formulas which are in the CPPM manual . The CPPM manual hits on certain topics - but I would strongly advise that you go to websites to learn more about those topics because I also found that there was information  on the test that was not found in the manual. I happen to keep current on certain issues so  I was able to get some of those right.  

I passed and I am glad but had to share the experience of this exam with anyone considering it.  If anyone from AAPC  managements reads this review , there has to be  better worded questions and answers presented on this exam.  There should also be more of a variety of  subjects placed into the exam.  The certification test is not a good fit for the CPPM manual which was a wonderful guide and educational tool by the way . This was the first review I was ever moved to write but I wanted to share as others did on the experience of taking this particular test.


----------



## avwilliams (Jul 3, 2016)

*CPPM Exam*

Thanks for the insight regarding the CPPM exam.  I am scheduled to take it this month and was wondering if the prep exam and test were similar to the actual exam.


----------



## piperc21 (Jul 6, 2016)

*CPPM Exam----My thoughts Exactly*

Hello,
I am so happy that I came across your post. I have been desperate to find some information about this exam. I purchased the 3 month online course and completed it with no problems. I felt excited and confident to take the exam. Boy was I ever wrong. This exam has nothing to do with the online course. The material either wasn't included or as you mentioned the wording on the exam and the answers they want you to chose from are way different. I have taken the CPPM exam twice now and failed it both times. I have contacted AAPC prior and after to find out if they offer any type of "boot camp" or refresher or any suggestions as to how I can pass this exam. I have gotten nowhere. They offer nothing. They suggested the manual, but basically said it won't help. And as you mentioned it doesn't.

 I truly do not know what to do at this point. If I would've know how different the online course was from the exam I never would have wasted the money for the course. I am very disappointed in AAPC. I have been in a supervisory/management position for over 10 years. This is not rocket science to me. The exam is way too wordy and the amount of choices and again wording is terrible. 
Awesome that you passed. If you or anyone else who happens to read this can offer any advice I would be so grateful! I don't know what more to do. I will have to pay yet another $350 to take retake this exam. I truly feel I am owed a refund on the online course. As it did nothing to prepare me for the stressful exam. I probably should've stopped taking it shortly after I started. I knew it was drastically challenging.

Thanks so much for sharing your post and I hope someone can offer some advice.
Tanya C






Julpisacane said:


> To all that are interested in this CPPM credential,
> 
> I purchased the online test and the CPPM manual with question and answer booklet and have prior managerial experience as a billing manager for 5 years. This exam was different in comparison to the CPMA and the CEMC. The CPMA you had to know rules and regulations and understand what to look for in clinical documentation. There was concrete information that one would study and see the questions for on the exam. The questions were precise and if you studied well enough , you would know the answers .  THE CEMC -you had your coding books and had to know how to level E/M codes in every coding situation whether it be in the office or hospital.  I had no problem with either of these exams. I also took the AHIMA CCA - which again - you have your books and all the information you need to get through the exam.
> 
> ...


----------



## clmeeks (Jul 6, 2016)

*CCPM online course*

I've just passed the Module 1 review exam and wanted to find some suggestions for study material as I move forward. I'm reading the manuals, listening to the lectures and completing the suggested assignments as listed but after reading Julpisacane and Tanya's posts I'm concerned that this won't be enough. 



> Tips : Bring a calculator , know how to read all kinds of A/R charts . Know all your formulas which are in the CPPM manual . The CPPM manual hits on certain topics - *but I would strongly advise that you go to websites to learn more about those topics* because I also found that there was information on the test that was not found in the manual. I happen to keep current on certain issues so I was able to get some of those right.



I find it distressing when the orientation video states that the final exam covers all chapters in the course. If other material is presented on the exam I would think the material should be covered in the manual instead of listed as "informational Websites" that are helpful to the topics discussed. 

Tanya I can't offer any advice but I can sympathize with your frustration. I hope your next attempt will end with success!


----------



## piperc21 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi clmeeks!

Awesome on passing Module 1. The rest of the course is relatively straight forward so you should be fine.
I would have to say it isn't enough. The information they give is great, but again it doesn't prepare you for the type of questioning/wording that is on the exam. The only thing I didn't do was go to the "informational" websites. I never would've guessed they'd test you on something they didn't inform you about up front. Please let me know when you take your exam and how it went for you. I hope it all goes well. I would love some pointers on how I could actually prepare if I re-take this exam.
Best of Luck!




clmeeks said:


> I've just passed the Module 1 review exam and wanted to find some suggestions for study material as I move forward. I'm reading the manuals, listening to the lectures and completing the suggested assignments as listed but after reading Julpisacane and Tanya's posts I'm concerned that this won't be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cwidman (Jul 22, 2016)

*piperc21*

Definitely understand your frustration.


----------



## avwilliams (Jul 27, 2016)

I took the exam this weekend and as most everyone stated, the course is much different then the exam.  I did not pass and I too walked away feeling that I didn't.

The course doesn't prepare you for what's really on the exam.  I am going to retake it with hopes that I pass the second time around.  The questions are tricky and they're are multiple answers that could be correct.


----------



## cwidman (Jul 28, 2016)

*CPPM Exam*

Reply: This is exam is grueling even if you took the online course and practice exam.  It involves a lot of critical thinking and analysis of the questions presented.  I was not confident at all whether or not I passed.  It was not what I expected.  I did, however, go online about 10 days after the exam and found out I passed.  So just study hard and don't panic when you begin the test.  CW


----------



## ukesony (Oct 11, 2016)

*CPPM Exam*

I just took the exam this weekend and am waiting for my results.   I agree with everyone that this was definitely a difficult exam.  I agree that it takes a lot of analytical and critical thinking.  I agree that some answers were very similar and I found myself way over thinking some of them because of that.  I don't know if I would agree that the training manual didn't cover everything.  There were somethings that I wish the training manual took a little more time explaining - that would've helped me with some of the difficult questions.  In some cases I felt like I focused on the wrong thing - burned something to memory that I thought was important to find that a question on the test was on a different aspect of the topic.  We'll see if I feel any differently after I get my results.  

How long did it take you all to get your results?


----------



## myli.peb@gmail.com (Jan 7, 2017)

*Planning to take cppm.*

Hi can anyone help me on this. I am planning to take it. Quite curious. I am a team leader in a medical coding company. My assumption is if i get tis cppm cleared i can be coding manager quite easily, please suggest me on this. I have completed 6 sigma green belt as well.


----------



## twizzle (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm absolutely sure that attaining the CPPM will not guarantee a coding manager job. Practice management and coding are not the same thing and require  different skill sets.

As a coding manager you will need great organizational skills, people/communication skills, and extensive coding knowledge. 

Attaining the CPPM cannot harm your cause but I doubt it's necessary.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jan 10, 2017)

I agree with everyone's comments about the exam. The questions are not straightforward and tricky to figure out which is the correct answer. I have been in billing/coding management for 12 years, general billing and coding for almost 20, and passed on the first try. I think the more work experience you have, the more likely you are to pass the exam. I think for the amount of money you spend on the course/exam, you should be able to find out what questions you got wrong so you can learn from it. And there were definitely a few questions that I felt had no correct answer listed.


----------



## rsboyd09 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi,

I think that if you are interested in obtaining your CPPM credential you should definitely do so, but as another member stated it won't guarantee you a position as a manager but can certainly put you closer in the running to become one.  Be aware that the CPPM certification exam covers the entire practice, not just the coding area.  You'll need to have a firm understanding of how everything works from the front office, to the treatment area, and how to handle physician relations, billing and a whole lot more.  If your goal is to one day manage an entire practice I would say go for this exam.  Please feel free to reach out if you have more questions or need help when you begin studying.  Best of luck to you!

~Rodney




myli.peb@gmail.com said:


> Hi can anyone help me on this. I am planning to take it. Quite curious. I am a team leader in a medical coding company. My assumption is if i get tis cppm cleared i can be coding manager quite easily, please suggest me on this. I have completed 6 sigma green belt as well.


----------



## rammantha (Jan 24, 2017)

*Is there any relevant material or study guide to go through this exam i also plan*



rsboyd09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that if you are interested in obtaining your CPPM credential you should definitely do so, but as another member stated it won't guarantee you a position as a manager but can certainly put you closer in the running to become one.  Be aware that the CPPM certification exam covers the entire practice, not just the coding area.  You'll need to have a firm understanding of how everything works from the front office, to the treatment area, and how to handle physician relations, billing and a whole lot more.  If your goal is to one day manage an entire practice I would say go for this exam.  Please feel free to reach out if you have more questions or need help when you begin studying.  Best of luck to you!
> 
> ~Rodney



Is there any relevant material or study guide to go through this exam i also plan


----------



## auhoy_jen (Apr 4, 2017)

piperc21 said:


> Hello,
> I am so happy that I came across your post. I have been desperate to find some information about this exam. I purchased the 3 month online course and completed it with no problems. I felt excited and confident to take the exam. Boy was I ever wrong. This exam has nothing to do with the online course. The material either wasn't included or as you mentioned the wording on the exam and the answers they want you to chose from are way different. I have taken the CPPM exam twice now and failed it both times. I have contacted AAPC prior and after to find out if they offer any type of "boot camp" or refresher or any suggestions as to how I can pass this exam. I have gotten nowhere. They offer nothing. They suggested the manual, but basically said it won't help. And as you mentioned it doesn't.
> 
> I truly do not know what to do at this point. If I would've know how different the online course was from the exam I never would have wasted the money for the course. I am very disappointed in AAPC. I have been in a supervisory/management position for over 10 years. This is not rocket science to me. The exam is way too wordy and the amount of choices and again wording is terrible.
> ...



I am with you, I have been trying to study and take this exam since it came out, the first set of material is way different then the current study guides and information from the first. I have contacted AAPC to find out what are the best methods of passing this test (As I need it for a job and then I have to teach students same type of information in case they decide they get management experience and want to take the exam). I don't know what else to do. I wish this test was given online as oppose to fill in bubbles on a scan tran.


----------



## ccollins122 (Apr 5, 2017)

auhoy_jen said:


> I am with you, I have been trying to study and take this exam since it came out, the first set of material is way different then the current study guides and information from the first. I have contacted AAPC to find out what are the best methods of passing this test (As I need it for a job and then I have to teach students same type of information in case they decide they get management experience and want to take the exam). I don't know what else to do. I wish this test was given online as oppose to fill in bubbles on a scan tran.



I just took the CPPM 2 weeks ago and passed first try. If you study the training manual you should be fine. Be sure to know the revenue cycle formulas and accounting and finance basics. A lot of difficult compliance questions as well. It is a very difficult test and the reason I say that is because the answers are very similar and subjective. My tip is to stick with your gut on the subjective questions! Good luck!


----------

